# Masterbuilt Elite electric smoker-should I buy it?



## mutterback (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi all,

I just registered on this forum and posted my introductions as a newbie. I'm looking into buying this smoker on a Craigslist ad. I've read plenty of good and bad reviews about it, so I'm really not sure if I sure get it. It seems that most of the complaints are with the 2nd gen model and I'm not sure which this is. I haven't looked at it yet. This is the only picture posted with the ad. Should I buy it?


----------



## ladygt (Nov 19, 2014)

That is the 2nd generation unit.  I purchased a brand new one and it was defective out of the box. If you read the many posts on the forum, many of them had to be either repaired or modified.  Of course the manufacturer will replace the parts, but do you really want the inconvenience? If you are serious about it, I would have the owner prove to you that it works properly. Be aware that the temperature probe probably is not accurate.

Personally, if the owner couldn't take the time to clean the unit while trying to sell, I would pass. That looks nasty.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 19, 2014)

Iamsmokemaster said:


> Never buy a smoker with a circuit board.They all fail.Just get one with a dial switch



I wouldnt say that.  My 1 st gen is 10 years old, board still good.


To the op, that is a second gen.  I would stay away from that one.


----------



## mutterback (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I was definitely intending on being sure it works. Even so, I'm kind of on the fence about it still.


----------



## mutterback (Nov 19, 2014)

If I don't purchase this one can some of you please throw out some recommendations to me or perhaps steer me towards the pertinent threads?


----------



## mutterback (Nov 20, 2014)

I should add my apologies for my vagueness when asking for recommendations. I've spent a lot of time browsing this forum and it seems like the more I read, the more confused I am as to what I want. So right now I have no idea.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 20, 2014)

It depends on the price. As has already been said the first generation has a better  track record. That is not to say that non of the second generations work. As far as using your oven to cook then finisihing it in a smoker and getting the same results I have a very hard time with that statement. Meat will take on a more smoke at the lower temperatures and a lot of people appy smoke the entire time me being one of them  I also don't find much of a smoke ring with an oven.I would like to see this come out of an oven.













brisket 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 4, 2014


















b 9.JPG



__ themule69
__ Oct 4, 2014


















20140802_213518.jpg



__ themule69
__ Aug 2, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Nov 20, 2014)

Iamsmokemaster said:


> Hi Remember this is just a hobby.
> 
> There is a point when over smoking makes the food bitter and yes at some point eating smoking food ads too many carcinogens to be safe to eat.You can tell when food is over smoked as it leaves a film in your mouth that is worse then smoking cigarettes.It is not a good taste.
> 
> ...


I will stick with using a smoker for smoked meats and my oven for a pie.

Have a great day and happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2014)

themule69 said:


> It depends on the price. As has already been said the first generation has a better  track record. That is not to say that non of the second generations work. As far as using your oven to cook then finisihing it in a smoker and getting the same results I have a very hard time with that statement. Meat will take on a more smoke at the lower temperatures and a lot of people appy smoke the entire time me being one of them  I also don't find much of a smoke ring with an oven.I would like to see this come out of an oven.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


I Agree with everything David said.

Also: Smoking is a problem if people use too much smoke, but as you & most others on this forum know, it's not how long you smoke that is bad, it's how heavy you smoke. You could do most of your cooking in the oven, and then smoke for just a short time with too heavy a smoke, and it would still taste terrible like licking a chimney.

Also putting pellets directly on an MES element is not recommended by Masterbuilt, as we all know.

It's not how much or how often you smoke that is bad for you, it is "How" you smoke that could be bad for you.  

The name of the Game is "TBS" !!!  TBS !!  TBS !

Bear


----------



## dave from mesa (Nov 20, 2014)

If you are interested in buying a Gen1 MES30 they are still available from here      http://astore.amazon.com/smokingmeat-20

Good luck in your selection.

dave


----------



## chef willie (Nov 20, 2014)

I'd avoid any MES but that's just me. I'd advise looking into a Smokin' It line of electric. The #1 is pretty cost effective & there is a #2,3 & 4 now. They are clones of the Cook Shack line at about half the price. I have a #3 and am very happy as are others on here. Of course, budget is everything in most cases....Willie


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Nov 20, 2014)

I'll agree with Chef, and if the higher end electric models are in your range you might try researching those first. But, my MES30G1 is the best thing that's ever happened to me for smoked meat. I do a lot of smoked sausage and the digital controls have made that possible. I got mine for $135 from Amazon as Use - Like New (it was spotless when I got it), and it's been amazing. Add the AMNPS and I can smoke whatever I want hands free for up to 12 hours and make some amazing stuff!

For the price, there isn't a better electric smoker on the market....there's just no getting around that fact.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2014)

mutterback said:


> I should add my apologies for my vagueness when asking for recommendations. I've spent a lot of time browsing this forum and it seems like the more I read, the more confused I am as to what I want. So right now I have no idea.


You're confused because so many people had trouble with the Gen #2 MES.

And others get confused & tell people MES smokers are bad, because they don't seem to know the difference.

Those of us who have MES Gen #1, like me (mine is 4 years old), or cfarmer (10 years old) love our Gen #1 MES units.

So if you want an awesome electric smoker at the best price you can get for the size & ability, get an MES Gen #1 smoker.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Nov 20, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> You're confused because so many people had trouble with the Gen #2 MES.
> 
> And others get confused & tell people MES smokers are bad, because they don't seem to know the difference.
> 
> ...









Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Nov 20, 2014)

For the people reading this thread I wanted to let you know that a few comments have been removed because we had someone posting stuff that should not have been posted. The Great staff at SMF removed their post but left what me and others said in reply to their childishness.

I hope everyone has a great day and as always

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2014)

themule69 said:


> For the people reading this thread I wanted to let you know that a few comments have been removed because we had someone posting stuff that should not have been posted. The Great staff at SMF removed their post but left what me and others said in reply to their childishness.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great say and as always
> 
> ...









--------And 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Nov 20, 2014)

themule69 said:


> For the people reading this thread I wanted to let you know that a few comments have been removed because we had someone posting stuff that should not have been posted. The Great staff at SMF removed their post but left what me and others said in reply to their childishness.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great say and as always
> 
> ...


I was wondering where that post went


----------



## daricksta (Nov 20, 2014)

mutterback said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just registered on this forum and posted my introductions as a newbie. I'm looking into buying this smoker on a Craigslist ad. I've read plenty of good and bad reviews about it, so I'm really not sure if I sure get it. It seems that most of the complaints are with the 2nd gen model and I'm not sure which this is. I haven't looked at it yet. This is the only picture posted with the ad. Should I buy it?


What's the asking price? For me, I'd stick with a new smoker and not a used one. You don't know if the used one had problems or if the owner might have misused it or what types of mods he might have made.

It also depends on how much you had planned to spend for a smoker.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 20, 2014)

mutterback said:


> I should add my apologies for my vagueness when asking for recommendations. I've spent a lot of time browsing this forum and it seems like the more I read, the more confused I am as to what I want. So right now I have no idea.


Mutterback, I've been saying for a long time that, in my opinion, Masterbuilt electric smokers are the best value at their price points. I bought my MES 30 digital Gen 1 over two years ago and it's worked great. I bought the barebones model--no window, remote control, stainless steel exterior--and I haven't needed or missed any of those features. I never comment about the Gen 2 models because I don't own one and I don't like making statements based on heresay.

Good customer service is essential when buying smokers or any appliance and Masterbuilt provides top customer service from my own personal experience. The last I heard a tech support guy was advising members on issues in this forum through private messages. He sure helped me a few times. As far as I know no other company is offering that here.

My Masterbuilt more than suits my needs but other guys have bought more expensive smokers like Smokin-It, Bradley, Landmann, and others. Check them out and read their reviews. I still say that the MES 30 Gen 1 is a bargain for a great electric smoker.


----------



## mutterback (Nov 20, 2014)

themule69 said:


> It depends on the price. As has already been said the first generation has a better  track record. That is not to say that non of the second generations work. As far as using your oven to cook then finisihing it in a smoker and getting the same results I have a very hard time with that statement. Meat will take on a more smoke at the lower temperatures and a lot of people appy smoke the entire time me being one of them  I also don't find much of a smoke ring with an oven.I would like to see this come out of an oven.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks for all the replies. This thread has helped me figure it out in my head what I want. Now that I finally have a chance to respond myself. The price is $150. I'm guessing the finishing it off in the oven comment is in response to the deleted comment that I didn't see. That's not what I'm looking for either.


----------



## mutterback (Nov 20, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> I Agree with everything David said.
> 
> Also: Smoking is a problem if people use too much smoke, but as you & most others on this forum know, it's not how long you smoke that is bad, it's how heavy you smoke. You could do most of your cooking in the oven, and then smoke for just a short time with too heavy a smoke, and it would still taste terrible like licking a chimney.
> 
> ...


Bear, I'm still getting to know the lingo. "TBS"? I can't figure that one out. LOL


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 20, 2014)

mutterback said:


> Thanks for all the replies. This thread has helped me figure it out in my head what I want. Now that I finally have a chance to respond myself. The price is $150. I'm guessing the finishing it off in the oven comment is in response to the deleted comment that I didn't see. That's not what I'm looking for either.



That responce wasnt for you.  The thread was cleaned up.  Davids post was left cause it had some good info.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 20, 2014)

mutterback said:


> Bear, I'm still getting to know the lingo. "TBS"? I can't figure that one out. LOL



Thin blue smoke.   A very lite smoke coming out of the vent.


----------



## mutterback (Nov 20, 2014)

dave from mesa said:


> If you are interested in buying a Gen1 MES30 they are still available from here      http://astore.amazon.com/smokingmeat-20
> 
> Good luck in your selection.
> 
> dave





Chef Willie said:


> I'd avoid any MES but that's just me. I'd advise looking into a Smokin' It line of electric. The #1 is pretty cost effective & there is a #2,3 & 4 now. They are clones of the Cook Shack line at about half the price. I have a #3 and am very happy as are others on here. Of course, budget is everything in most cases....Willie


Dave,

Thanks for the link, but it didn't go through which brings me to my next question...How can I tell the Gen 1's and the Gen 2's apart?

Willie, 

I read really good things on this forum about the Smokin' It line, but unfortunately my finances don't allow me to spend that much right now for a new smoker and I don't see one for sale on Craigslist.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 20, 2014)

mutterback said:


> Thanks for all the replies. This thread has helped me figure it out in my head what I want. Now that I finally have a chance to respond myself. The price is $150. I'm guessing the finishing it off in the oven comment is in response to the deleted comment that I didn't see. That's not what I'm looking for either.


No I am not an oven guy. I use my MES 40 as well as my other toys. Comments were made that I responded to that have now been removed by the GREAT staff at SMF.

So YES DR. I AM A SMOKER!

I am thinking a working MES 40 is worth 150.00 It doesn't matter that much since it is used if it is a 1st or 2nd generation. MES has been doing a fine job on fixing the problems that came out with the generation 2.

I hope this helps and I am sorry someone decided to hijack your thread. Please let us know which way your decision went. If you can tell us why that would be even better. It might help the next person make up their mind.

Happy smoken.

david


----------



## mutterback (Nov 20, 2014)

themule69 said:


> I am thinking a working MES 40 is worth 150.00 It doesn't matter that much since it is used if it is a 1st or 2nd generation. MES has been doing a fine job on fixing the problems that came out with the generation 2.
> 
> I hope this helps and I am sorry someone decided to hijack your thread. Please let us know which way your decision went. If you can tell us why that would be even better. It might help the next person make up their mind.
> 
> ...


Thanks David,

I'm still kind of up in the air right now between the used MES 40 2nd Gen or a new bare bones MES 1st Gen of comparable price. I don't care too much (if at all) about the window. I'm not sure right now if the larger size will be a benefit to me until I try it and get hooked. Still not sure how to tell the Gen 1 and Gen 2's apart if I were to fine one online.


----------



## dave from mesa (Nov 21, 2014)

Gen1 has the controller on the top at the back. Gen2 has it on top at the front.

Try this link for a Gen1


Link to Gen2


----------



## mutterback (Nov 21, 2014)

dave from mesa said:


> Gen1 has the controller on the top at the back. Gen2 has it on top at the front.
> 
> Try this link for a Gen1
> http://www.amazon.com/Masterbuilt-20070910-30-Inch-Electric-Controller/dp/B00104WRCY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416566655&sr=8-1&keywords=masterbuilt+electric+smoker
> ...



Got it! Thanks Dave!


----------



## daricksta (Nov 21, 2014)

I've seen on restaurant shows how some chefs finish a grilled piece of meat in the oven, but never a smoked one. I don't believe in finishing anything grilled or smoked in an oven. However, I smoked a Chucky for the first time a few months ago. It was a nightmare for reasons I won't go into but I tried finishing it in an oven twice just to get the IT up to 190 degrees. Just wasn't the same. If I try it again I will 100% smoke it in my MES 30 Gen 1. However, next up will be pork shoulder.

Oh, the problem with my smoker was due to user error.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Nov 21, 2014)

Chefs will often use the oven after searing a thick steaks or say a double cut bone in pork chop to help get an even cook throughout the interior of the piece. An oven is a perfectly good finishing tool for things like pork shoulders and chuckies. Pretty much anything that would get foiled at a certain IT and then left in the smoker is a candidate for putting in the oven. After all, if it's double foiled sitting in juices, you're just letting it sit in what is now basically an oven with smoke that's flowing around a ball of tin foil.

A previous comment noted slow cooking in the oven and *THEN*  putting the piece in heavy smoke for a short period of time. This is something that I would never do and wouldn't consider this a viable smoking method.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 21, 2014)

themule69 said:


> I will stick with using a smoker for smoked meats and my oven for a pie.
> 
> Have a great day and happy smoken.
> 
> David





rgautheir20420 said:


> Chefs will often use the oven after searing a thick steaks or say a double cut bone in pork chop to help get an even cook throughout the interior of the piece. An oven is a perfectly good finishing tool for things like pork shoulders and chuckies. Pretty much anything that would get foiled at a certain IT and then left in the smoker is a candidate for putting in the oven. After all, if it's double foiled sitting in juices, you're just letting it sit in what is now basically an oven with smoke that's flowing around a ball of tin foil.
> 
> A previous comment noted slow cooking in the oven and *THEN*  putting the piece in heavy smoke for a short period of time. This is something that I would never do and wouldn't consider this a viable smoking method.


You sound like you're either an experienced chef or a very knowledgeable home cook--or both. I _now_ agree that after the meat is double-foiled it can be finished in the smoker or in the oven. At home it's just easier to leave it in the smoker instead of walking it back indoors after firing up another appliance.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Nov 21, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> You sound like you're either an experienced chef or a very knowledgeable home cook--or both. I _now_ agree that after the meat is double-foiled it can be finished in the smoker or in the oven. At home it's just easier to leave it in the smoker instead of walking it back indoors after firing up another appliance.


Hey I'll take that as a complement 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Just a home cook that's cooked for a while. It's something I love. I'm only 31 though, so I've got a lot more to learn I'm sure.

And yeah it's much easier to leave it in the MES since it's so hands off along with the AMNPS. I've yet to do a shoulder in it, but I really want to give it a go. Trying to eat healthy doesn't leave much room for pork shoulder....boooo.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 21, 2014)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Hey I'll take that as a complement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gave a great answer. You know a lot more at 31 than I did at that age. I'm about to turn 63 and I've learned a ton and really upped my cooking/smoking/grilling games in just the past few years. The wife and I need to lose poundage and we both know portion control is just as important as food selection. She's better at portion control than I am. What's frustrating is that 31 I was jogging and weightlifting several times a week and was in top shape so I could eat just about anything and as much of it as I wanted. Those days are long gone and my big belly tells the tale. I'm also not able to work out or even jog anymore.

Darn, pulled pork and German chocolate cake sound really good right now.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Nov 21, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> You gave a great answer. You know a lot more at 31 than I did at that age. I'm about to turn 63 and I've learned a ton and really upped my cooking/smoking/grilling games in just the past few years. The wife and I need to lose poundage and we both know portion control is just as important as food selection. She's better at portion control than I am. What's frustrating is that 31 I was jogging and weightlifting several times a week and was in top shape so I could eat just about anything and as much of it as I wanted. Those days are long gone and my big belly tells the tale. I'm also not able to work out or even jog anymore.
> 
> Darn, pulled pork and German chocolate cake sound really good right now.


Thanks. You're definitely right that portion control is the name of the game. I try and link my stuff at the length from the thumb to pinky stretched out. It usually ends up being about a 4 oz link (I've got short hands). Once you start making your own sausage, it gets hard just to take one. I try and linger in the satisfaction as long as possible. 

I know we're getting off topic here, but it's never too late to get active. Trust me, my 60 year old mom and dad got back into simply walking around more and longer and they're doing great. Good luck!


----------



## daricksta (Nov 21, 2014)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Thanks. You're definitely right that portion control is the name of the game. I try and link my stuff at the length from the thumb to pinky stretched out. It usually ends up being about a 4 oz link (I've got short hands). Once you start making your own sausage, it gets hard just to take one. I try and linger in the satisfaction as long as possible.
> 
> I know we're getting off topic here, but it's never too late to get active. Trust me, my 60 year old mom and dad got back into simply walking around more and longer and they're doing great. Good luck!


To stay OT for just a few moments more, I admire your folks keeping physically active. I've got some stuff going on I don't need to go into here. I've got a recumbent bike in my bedroom where I could bike and watch TV but it's really difficult to fit it into the day. I got some walking exercise but not enough. If it wasn't for my double hip replacement a few years ago I probably wouldn't be walking without a walker now.


----------



## mutterback (Nov 21, 2014)

I feel like I'm commenting way off topic here, even though it directly relates to my original post, however as an update I did end up purchasing this unit. I almost didn't since it isquite a mess, but it fired up just fine. I got it up to 170, according to the digital read out anyways, before turning it off. I got her to take off another $20 too since it needs some serious cleaning. Thank you all for your input. It helped a lot. I'm just crossing my fingers that this one will work for awhile. If not then I'll probably wait until I can afford a Smokin-It before purchasing another smoker. Now I'm looking forward to a dry day, go figure it's Seattle, to give this thing a try. Hopefully before TG because I'd like to try smoking a turkey in it after I get a trial run in first.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats on the new smoker.

Do you have another source to read temps?

I know my MES is off.


----------



## mutterback (Nov 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Congrats on the new smoker.
> 
> Do you have another source to read temps?
> 
> I know my MES is off.


Not yet, but I will look into that as well as how to cold smoke with it. Any suggestions on thermometers?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2014)

Todd is a great guys to deal with.  He is a sponsor here.

I recommend a mav 732 thermo and a AMNPS for hot and cold smoking

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## themule69 (Nov 21, 2014)

Glad you pulled the trigger.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mutterback (Nov 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Todd is a great guys to deal with.  He is a sponsor here.
> 
> I recommend a mav 732 thermo and a AMNPS for hot and cold smoking
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/


Added them to my Amazon wish list! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry for the off topic rant there mutter. Glad you pulled the trigger on this. It was a great deal at $150 and at $130 you got a steal. Now all you need is a good therm and the AMNPS and you're in the clear. Happy smoking!


----------



## mutterback (Nov 22, 2014)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Sorry for the off topic rant there mutter. Glad you pulled the trigger on this. It was a great deal at $150 and at $130 you got a steal. Now all you need is a good therm and the AMNPS and you're in the clear. Happy smoking!


It wasn't a big deal, tho I reserve the right to change the topic of the thread I started. LOL With the AMNPS, are they being used to supplement the smoke from the wood tray or to use instead of it? I thought they were just used for cold smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2014)

mutterback said:


> It wasn't a big deal, tho I reserve the right to change the topic of the thread I started. LOL With the AMNPS, are they being used to supplement the smoke from the wood tray or to use instead of it? I thought they were just used for cold smoking.


Once you learn how to get an AMNPS lit properly, you will not want to go back to any other method of making smoke---Hot, Warm, or Cold.

Fill it, light it, put it where it works best, and sit back and enjoy up to 12 hours of perfect, continuous, consistent smoke, without touching it.

And you'll smoke happily ever after.

THE BEGINNING.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Nov 22, 2014)

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daricksta (Nov 24, 2014)

mutterback said:


> I feel like I'm commenting way off topic here, even though it directly relates to my original post, however as an update I did end up purchasing this unit. I almost didn't since it isquite a mess, but it fired up just fine. I got it up to 170, according to the digital read out anyways, before turning it off. I got her to take off another $20 too since it needs some serious cleaning. Thank you all for your input. It helped a lot. I'm just crossing my fingers that this one will work for awhile. If not then I'll probably wait until I can afford a Smokin-It before purchasing another smoker. Now I'm looking forward to a dry day, go figure it's Seattle, to give this thing a try. Hopefully before TG because I'd like to try smoking a turkey in it after I get a trial run in first.


I live in the Seattle area, too. This is why my smoking is restricted to spring-fall when we've got the driest, warmest weather. I've smoked a couple of times on damp nights and while I still got great results it was more of a hassle. My MES 30 stays covered and inside my garage (along with my Weber charcoal kettle grill) during the "off" season.

I lost track of which smoker you bought--was it the used MES 30? I agree that you should get the temp up to at least 215 degrees. Most people seem to smoke between 215-245. I prefer 235 degrees because of a Ray "Dr. BBQ" Lampe book I bought. I don't smoke ground beef, though. When I make burgers, I grill them or fry them in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## mutterback (Nov 24, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> I live in the Seattle area, too. This is why my smoking is restricted to spring-fall when we've got the driest, warmest weather. I've smoked a couple of times on damp nights and while I still got great results it was more of a hassle. My MES 30 stays covered and inside my garage (along with my Weber charcoal kettle grill) during the "off" season.
> 
> I lost track of which smoker you bought--was it the used MES 30? I agree that you should get the temp up to at least 215 degrees. Most people seem to smoke between 215-245. I prefer 235 degrees because of a Ray "Dr. BBQ" Lampe book I bought. I don't smoke ground beef, though. When I make burgers, I grill them or fry them in a cast iron skillet.


Yeah, I wish I had a covered area outside to continue smoking. I got my first smoked project in yesterday during the game though (Go Hawks!). I smoked a chicken and a fattie. :) I'll keep the 235 in mind. I had no idea what to set it at. Yes, I did get the MES 30 2nd Gen. So far; so good! :)


----------



## daricksta (Nov 25, 2014)

mutterback said:


> Yeah, I wish I had a covered area outside to continue smoking. I got my first smoked project in yesterday during the game though (Go Hawks!). I smoked a chicken and a fattie. :) I'll keep the 235 in mind. I had no idea what to set it at. Yes, I did get the MES 30 2nd Gen. So far; so good! :)


Go Hawks, indeed!

You're going to find the set points (temps) that you feel most comfortable with. I've arbitrarily chosen 235 but as I said just about everyone has their favorite temp or they choose a set point which might better suit what they're smoking depending on the size of the cut of meat and the target cooking time. I also own the "Smoke & Spice" book and their favorite temps are between 215-225.


I'd suggest buying one or two smoking books so that you can learn recipes and cooking techniques. Every recipe will have a suggested rub, sauce, wood type, temp, and cooking time. The fun thing about smoking is that you can tweak and change all that stuff to suit your own tastes. The books provide a baseline from which to start learning how to smoke. I also subscribe to Jeff Phillips' newsletter, which you can sign up for somewhere around here. I've yet to cook one of his recipes but he taught me the 3-2-1 technique for smoking pork ribs. I haven't bought any of his rubs or sauces because I prefer to make my own from recipes, tweaking them for my own needs if the occasion calls for it. Jeff also has a book which has gotten good reviews although I don't own it but I might buy it next year. 
Was it already suggested in this thread that you get the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS)? It's what many of us use. I also buy wood pellets exclusively from Todd Johnson, who makes and sells the AMNPS and many other products. http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## mutterback (Nov 26, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> Go Hawks, indeed!
> 
> You're going to find the set points (temps) that you feel most comfortable with. I've arbitrarily chosen 235 but as I said just about everyone has their favorite temp or they choose a set point which might better suit what they're smoking depending on the size of the cut of meat and the target cooking time. I also own the "Smoke & Spice" book and their favorite temps are between 215-225.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the links! I just might buy one or both of those books. 

I ordered the AMNPS a couple of days ago, so it's on its way. I've since learned about the mailbox mod which sounds like a good idea to me. I'm interested in doing some cold smokes and some say that they get a longer burn time using a mailbox even with hot smokes by keeping it away from the element. 

I appreciate all the info given so far and am eager to learn more. :)


----------

